# Tiefenkarten von Ostsee rund um Fehmarn / Tips



## Sunr1se (4. April 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ende April ist eine kleine Tour mit geliehenem Boot(15ps) von Fehmarn aus geplant.

Weiß jemand wo ich Seekarten mit Tiefenangaben finde?

Das Netz spuckt dazu nicht viel nützliches aus...

Tips zu guten Fanggründen nehme ich natürlich gerne entgegen 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Yupii (4. April 2013)

*AW: Tiefenkarten von Ostsee rund um Fehmarn / Tips*

vielleicht mal dort
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245375
schauen?|rolleyes


----------



## Eristo (4. April 2013)

*AW: Tiefenkarten von Ostsee rund um Fehmarn / Tips*



Sunr1se schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ende April ist eine kleine Tour mit geliehenem Boot(15ps) von Fehmarn aus geplant.
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------

Falls du über ein Smartphone - mit GPS - verfügen kannst, bietet sich von Navionics die Marine-App für Europa an. Sie kostet allerdings ca. 25Euronen. #t

Hier ein Link zum Testen:

http://www.navionics.com/en/webapp

Einfach im gewünschten Gebiet mehrfach klicken.

Ich habe mir die App vor ca. zwei Wochen gekauft und bin von der einfachen Benutzung und den Anzeigeoptionen positiv überrascht.|bigeyes

Dass man sein Smartphone natürlich vor Wasser schützen muss und die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen für das Boot i.O. sein müssen versteht sich ja von selbst...:m 

Ciao
Erich

Nachtrag:
Ach ja, deine aktuelle Postion wird durch GPS-Ortung auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt...


----------



## Otti der Ossi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Tiefenkarten von Ostsee rund um Fehmarn / Tips*

Versuchs mal hier
http://www.hansenautic.de/
Da kann man alle möglichen Seekarten bekommen.


----------



## kgbbg (4. April 2013)

*AW: Tiefenkarten von Ostsee rund um Fehmarn / Tips*

Guxtu hier:  http://www.bs-treu.de/index.php?id=4
Dann den Purplefinder öffnen (brauchst Du Java dazu) und aus der Weltkarte Dein Stück herauszoomen... Jrede Karte, die sich dann öffnet, kannst Du weiter zoomern, so daß Du auch von Deinem Strandabschnitt genaue Tiefen bekommst...


----------



## theeltunker (5. April 2013)

*AW: Tiefenkarten von Ostsee rund um Fehmarn / Tips*

Hallo,
jedes Leihboot muss mit einer aktuellen Seekarte des Reviers ausgestattet sein. Diese Karte wird auch bei einer Kontrolle durch WSP, BP oder Zoll in der neueseten Version verlangt.

Harry:vik:


----------

